# Brought It Home Tonight!



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

It is now in the driveway! (Born on date 11/18/05.) Brought it home from Customers First RV in Memphis, Indiana today. It was almost a 4 hour drive up there, but they were GREAT to deal with, no hassles, and offered a great price for the unit. Saved $2400 over what the local dealer was offering! I would highly recommend them.

I went up there prepared with the "long form" PDI checklist by Tom Boles that is often referenced on this forum. Well, the Customers First technician was so thorough and attentive to detail the walk-through lasted 2 1/2 hours and he covered 95% of it without asking! If the most minor thing was not to his liking, he fixed it immediately. Only issue was three decals were loose on the ends, and the dealer placed the order for replacements. They'll ship to me so I can take them to the Keystone dealer in Nashville as a warranty repair.

Not to offend any of my Kentucky neighbors, but your roads STINK! Quite possibly the worst interstate drive I have ever had. I think I knocked a filling loose and bruised my kidneys on the way back!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Congrads on the addition to the family!!!!

Now go out and have fun!!!!

Gary


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

New 26rs!!!










Hope you don't take that nice Outback to Neyland stadium..... no telling what could happen to it









Hope you enjoy it


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Congrats on the successful PDI and bumpy trip home. Sounds like you saved some $$ to put into a few LCD's, tongue jack, quickie flush etc (the mod list is endless)

Enjoy your new TT









Bill.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

By the way, on the way up there the Chevy got 18.8 mpg cruising the speed limit.









On the way back towing the trailer, it got 9.8 mpg.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Congrats on your new Outback Vols. Can't wait to see it and yall in Valley Head in July. Have fun with it and make some good memories.

Oh, I all most forgot, I sent you a PM about the stickers you wanted to order. I don't know if you got it or not, but you need to go back to the sticker thread and re-order your stickers. Don't want you to miss out on them.

Leon


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

Alright another 26rs, Hope you have fun with the new member of the family, when is the madian voyage? 
Rob


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

And4togo said:


> Alright another 26rs, Hope you have fun with the new member of the family, when is the madian voyage?
> Rob
> [snapback]96618[/snapback]​


Got family responsibilities this weekend.







Will head out to either Big South Fork NP or Elkmont - Smokies NP April 13th.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback!! Sounds like the PDI went well. Glad evertything went well.

Now get ot there and do some mods....


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

congrats GoVols on the 26
You will have a blast with it
And you haven't driven on the roads here in Pa.

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on your new TT. You and your family will have a great time camping sunny

Thor


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

WooHoo!! Congrats on the new TT and the great PDI experience!!

Now, post often and sign up for some rallies!! Hey Logans Landing is right around the corner....check it out and join us....


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Congrats on new tt. we also purchased ours from customers first was very happy .

good luck and enjoy


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

HootBob said:


> congrats GoVols on the 26
> You will have a blast with it
> And you haven't driven on the roads here in Pa.
> 
> ...


Hi, Don!!
Ya'll still got those cobblestone roads around Pittsburgh that have about 6 lanes of traffic going each way, 'cept they ain't marked, and potholes big enough to bury the dead in, and road signs with a number on them saying if you need to report problems with the roads to call that particular number????








Last time I was up that way was in 1978, and they were doing construction on I-95, and rerouted traffic through some kinda district, though I can't say, there were some "characters" (musta been Halloween







) on the corners, and I told my hubby, at the time, he BETTER be making tracks to get me outta there!!
As I recall, if they're as bad, or worse, than they were then, he'd have little left behind his truck, and would be getting a WHOLE lot better gas mileage, as everything woulda shook off that frame!!








Darlene action


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

sgalady said:


> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> > congrats GoVols on the 26
> ...


Darlene don't know about Pittsburgh
I live on the other side of the state
And yes Pa roads are bad
There some strange town here









Don


----------



## David Smith (Apr 9, 2006)

Hello, can you tell me were I might find the PDI check list you used for your buy. You said it was from Tom Boles, do you have a spare you can send to my email which is [email protected] I would be very greatful for that and since this is my first purchase it would really help.

David Smith


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome David Smith to the Outback Pack
Go to Outbacker.com FAQ thread
You can print off your own list

Don


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Congrats on the new Outback, got it just in time, happy camping this year!


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

David Smith,

action Welcome to Outbackers.com site. Here is a link to the PDI CHECKLIST on our site.


----------

